# Steroids gone bad



## Scott17 (Mar 23, 2006)

Biggest arms huh...this guys arms exploded from too much steroids.








She's a cutie!!






Muscle blowout






Grrr bitch




http://www.bigheatherd.com/wse01/wse11.JPG


----------



## largepkg (Mar 23, 2006)

This is not a case of bad steriods. This is a case of a moron using synthol.


----------



## MyK (Mar 23, 2006)

more of this shit!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 23, 2006)

That guy uses synthol, an oil mixture used to inject into the muscles to push them outward, obviously, it doesnt even look like muscle, and is completely inane.


----------



## Scott17 (Mar 23, 2006)

Why the f*** would you want to do that? Does it even make you stronger?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> Why the f*** would you want to do that? Does it even make you stronger?



How would forcing oil into your arm make your stronger?


----------



## Scott17 (Mar 23, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> How would forcing oil into your arm make your stronger?


 
I have no F'ing idea. That's why i asked? lol


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 23, 2006)

It doesnt do anything other than make you look like a complete tool, and put you at risk, the oil can dislodge and move all around, possibly going to lungs, etc.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> I have no F'ing idea. That's why i asked? lol



Its purley comestic and its appearance is temporary.

It is pretty pointless unless you compete...even then its poses more problems than the gear itself.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

ps I am sick of seeing Greg Valentino!

He should be


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 23, 2006)

old news


----------

